# Varanus glebopalma



## tropicbreeze (Jul 21, 2011)

Found this little fellow busy with lunch on an outlier of the Arnhemland Sandstone Plateau. But when he'd finished dining he was ready for a session with the papparazzi. Probably a full belly put him in a good mood.

Juicy fat centipede, yummm!



Can't you please at least wait until I've finished eating! 



Now, is this my best side?



Or this?



What about a nice beefed-up musclely look?



How about this relaxed natural look?



Or maybe this "on-the-hunt" look?


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice one mate. Where abouts did you see it? What time of day?


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 21, 2011)

Haha, great pics and find mate.


----------



## mummabear (Jul 21, 2011)

He doesn't look too worried about your presence. Thanks for sharing. That is one big centipede.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 21, 2011)

lol how cool is he! lovely photos


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 21, 2011)

Great sequence of shots , excellant captions as well.
Good one mate


Roger


----------



## jordanmulder (Jul 21, 2011)

great specimen!


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh wow! Lovely varanid.

Giant centipede as well haha


----------



## wizz (Jul 21, 2011)

great looking female mate...


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 24, 2011)

Great pics there, how big do you estimate the Centipede was?


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 24, 2011)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Great pics there, how big do you estimate the Centipede was?



if its what danny recons im planning a trip there like now


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful monitor. A real stunner. I'd love to keep this species.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't think the centipede is that big, look at the size of the leaves.


----------



## Renenet (Jul 24, 2011)

What a ham! Nice pictures, thanks.


----------



## nathancl (Jul 24, 2011)

beautiful monitor, 

does look like a young animal.


----------



## tropicbreeze (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments. It's not a very big animal, from memory I'd put it at about half a metre. The centipede was more moderate sized, not as big as some of them we get. Coincidentally, the photos were taken around lunch time, between 11 and midday. It was on the Nourlangie-Mt Brockman outlier and well up from the lowlands. This particular one was amazingly unfazed by my presence. Every other glebopalma I've seen has pretty rapidly put a lot of distance between us.

Outlook from where it was photographed.


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Jul 30, 2011)

Great series of shots! Would be great if every lizard posed like that for the camera.

Pretty sure you can get some big centipedes in many areas of Aus, found some huge blue/green ones around 20 cm long under tree bark in NE Vic, somewhere near Wangaratta. Wouldnt wanna get bitten by one, apparently the pain is full on. Been bitten by a small red centipede in the backyard, those common ones you always see, and that was even painful.


----------



## tropicbreeze (Jul 31, 2011)

Certainly not your usual run-of-the-mill lizard. I suspect that people come through the area (it's not all that far of a track) and probably admire the scenery and Aboriginal rock art. Seeing them just sitting and resting there the glebopalma probably registered 'non-threatening species'.

Most of the centipedes I see here are the smaller ones. Occasionally some really big ones but not often. Never been bitten by one. Got stung by a scorpion once, on a finger. For 3 days was tempted to cut the finger off. But very little swelling.


----------

